# Fatty Time



## ritchierich (Jun 28, 2021)

Onions,peppers, used hot Italian sausage. Smoked cheddar cheese. Smithfield bacon.Smoked with pecan. Rested then rolled in dough. Turned  heat up to 400 and finished.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 28, 2021)

That's a fine looking fatty Ritcher, Kuddo's to you!!!

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 28, 2021)

RR, Looks delicious!,nice job!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 28, 2021)

Wait... what?!?!?! HAHA First time I've seen a fatty rolled in dough!  That's awesome!


----------



## SmokinGame (Jun 28, 2021)

Yummy! Very nice looking fattie!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2021)

That fattie looks fantastic!
I have wanted to do one like that forever & you may have just pushed me over the edge!
Very nicely done!
Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 29, 2021)

I was wondering how you kept the dough from getting soggy.  
I started at the last pic and went backwards...had an aha moment!

Great looking fatty!  Like!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 29, 2021)

Congratulations on the Feature!! Very well deserved!


----------



## ritchierich (Jun 29, 2021)

WOW  I bout got choked up when I seen my pic featured!!!!! Thank you all for the comments and points and replies!! But its all YOU and SMF!!!! It turned out awesome!! You all helped me make it happen. I have learned a lot and still learning by digging deep in this great forum. All categories and all posts!!! Keep the smoke rolling!!


----------



## ritchierich (Jun 29, 2021)

This was one of my best bacon weaves and I hated to cover it up but I just had to try the pizza dough. After this weave was done I rolled it between wax paper. Made for better roll and outcome for me. Used thick cut bacon.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 29, 2021)

Great looking fattie!!  I like the dough idea. Going to give this a try soon.  Just one question though, what is "used hot Italian sausage"? ( I've always used new)     Just kidding!   Congratulations on making the carousel!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 29, 2021)

Man that dough looks perfect. Nice work


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 29, 2021)

Congrats on the feature on the carousel.

You scratched off a few on the smoking "to do" list.
Rouladen style meatloaf.
Fattie
Wellington


----------



## disco (Jun 29, 2021)

Looks like a fantastic fatty! Big like.


----------



## checkdude (Jun 30, 2021)

Beautiful!  Almost too pretty to eat. Well done.


----------



## forktender (Jun 30, 2021)

Killer bro!!!
I'd absolutely grind down on that, and you gave me an idea for my next smoke.
Dan.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 30, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jun 30, 2021)

WOW great fatty, the dough makes it amazing.  and great writeup  Now as usual I will be trying this out too.  Can I blame all the great recipes and ideas for me gaining weight, LOL


----------



## motocrash (Jun 30, 2021)

_SHAZAM!





_


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 1, 2021)

That bacon weave and then you covered in dough!?!?!?!?!? Have Mercy, I'd be throwing elbows to get a plate of that!

Jim


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 1, 2021)

She's a beauty. Nice work!
Congrats on the carousel ride.
Like. . .


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jul 1, 2021)

Oh yea,  a piece of art!   Add a side of marinara and a bottle of homemade muscadine wine,  and a glass for the Mrs. then _Lookout ya'll  I have a cane and I know how to use it!.  
John_


----------



## db28472 (Jul 1, 2021)

ritchierich said:


> WOW  I bout got choked up when I seen my pic featured!!!!! Thank you all for the comments and points and replies!! But its all YOU and SMF!!!! It turned out awesome!! You all helped me make it happen. I have learned a lot and still learning by digging deep in this great forum. All categories and all posts!!! Keep the smoke rolling!!


You said you let the fatty rest. Do you mean cool or just rest after cook and for how long? Already planned on doing breakfast fatties this weekend but am now gonna make a trip to store to make a pizza fatty wrapped in dough. Yours looks amazing!


----------



## ritchierich (Jul 2, 2021)

db28472 said:


> You said you let the fatty rest. Do you mean cool or just rest after cook and for how long? Already planned on doing breakfast fatties this weekend but am now gonna make a trip to store to make a pizza fatty wrapped in dough. Yours looks amazing!


Just 15-20 min. rest. To handle easier and not to bake from the inside out. For the breakfast fatty you should get the can biscuit dough, lay them out close together and roll them all out flat and wrap.  Brush some butter on. Biscuit wrapped breakfast fatty???


----------



## lovethemeats (Jul 3, 2021)

Did a pizza fatty one time. Covered in a thin dough at the end and finished in my oven.  That turned out awesome.  Bet it was mighty tasty.


----------

